# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.42.0 Daily Update

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.42.0 Daily Update 
Added:
 - support HTC Diamond (Read/Write)
 - support Samsung GT-S7330 (Read/Write).
 - support ZTE MF626 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support ZTE S1601 CDMA (Read/Write) 
 - support Huawei CDMA C332 (Read/Write)
 - support Huawei CDMA C335 (Read/Write)*  *P.S something new,easy,very hot in jtaging on the way*

----------

